# مطلوب تفسير لهذا الحلم



## عبود عبده عبود (13 فبراير 2011)

أرجو لمن لديه علم فى تفسير الأحلام أن يتفضل بتفسير ما سأورده هنا ...(أو) سؤال من يثق به ويتفضل بالنقل عنه بكل أمانة :
قبل سرد هذا الحلم اليك خلفية عنى :
أنا رجل مسلم متزوج ولدى أبن وأبنة ..كنت الى وقت قريب متدين جداًً وأعتمرت بيت الله لمرات عديدة وكنت حريصاً على صلاة قيام الليل ( الوتر ) والصوم والزكاة ...الخ ...
الى أن بدات أتلقى صدمات تلو الأخرى وقرأت فى المسيحية وبدات فى الدعاء كى يهدنى الله الى طريقه ويعرفنى به خاصة أننى هجرت الصلاء الاسلامية ولا أعرف كيفية للصلاة غيرها الا الدعاء له والحمد والشكر على نعمه ...
بعد هذه النبذة المختصرة الى حضراتكم الحلم الذى روادنى منذ أيام وستجده فى المشاركة التالية ...
وشكراً لكل من سيساهم فى التفسير ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 فبراير 2011)

(( الحلم )) أو الرؤيا ...
كنت أقف ليلاً فى شرفة منزل أمى وبالداخل حيث تجلس هى وأبنتى وأبنى ...ثم رأيت ألواناً فى السماء الصافية بديعة لدرجة أننى أعجز عن وصفها ...وبدات هذه الألوان فى التشكل والتغير والتحلق والتحرك من هنا الى هناك ....
وبدأت أصوات أقرب الى الألحان ( لم أستطع تحديدها) ...وفى الأفق
رأيت السيد المسيح على صليبه نازلاً من السماء فى ركن من أركانها فهتفت بكل جزع ( آمنت بك ) ..وبدأت أشياء أخرى فى النزول لا أعرف لها وصفاً ...وهممت بالنداء على أمى وأبنائى كى يأتوا ليروا ما آراه....إلا أننى عدلت عن ذلك خوفاً من افتضاح أمرى ...
ثم بدأت الأشياء التى نزلت الى الأرض قبل السيد المسيح فى الظهور الى الشارع فى كرنفالات ( تشبه مهرجانات أو أحتفالات الشوارع ) اشكال لا أعرف لها وصفاً من شدة جمالها مع موسيقى جميلة وألوان بديعة...ثم ظهر بعدها ( تنينان ) ولكن شكلهما كما يبدو فى أفلام الكارتون ...ثم عرفت أن السيد المسيح سيأتى ليقاتلهما ويقتلهما ...( وقد تيقنت من ذلك ) ووقفت أنتظره كى يأتى ... ثم صحوت من نومى ...
هل من تفسير لهذه الرؤية ؟
أشكركم جميعاً ...


----------



## coptic eagle (13 فبراير 2011)

اهلا عزيزي 
شوف يمكن ماعرفش افيدك قوي
ولكن كما ان الله هو من اعطاك الحلم هو من سيعطيك تفسيره
صلي وحب الرب الهك من كل فكرك وقوتك وتفكيرك
لان  الرب الهك قد احبك حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد  لاجلك
ولا تنسى ان الرب اعطى موهبة تفسير الاحلام ليوسف ودانيال
سلام


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 فبراير 2011)

اعتقد الرؤيا/الحلم واضح/ة جدا جداً واعتقد انك سوف تحلم مرة اخرى بهذا الحلم ولكن بشكل كامل او سيكون لي تفسير بعد حين قد استطاعتي


----------



## bob (13 فبراير 2011)

*سلام و نعمة 
انا راي يا اخي انك و بسهولة حتقدر تفهم معني الحلم او الرؤية دي لواحدك و بارشاد من الله بس اطلب من ربنا يعرفك هو عايز يقولك ايه*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 فبراير 2011)

صلي واطلب من ربنا يعلن لك عن ذاتة ويعرفك بية اكتر علشان لما تعرفة مش هتقدر انك تبعد عنة ابدا وهتواجة كل صعاب وخطورات علشان تبقي لية  وتشهد باسمة 
ربنا معاك ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 فبراير 2011)

*أنتظر ..... فهناك رسالة لك .... ستعلن فى الوقت الذى سيحدده الرب *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 فبراير 2011)

نحن لا نفسر أحلام
ولو كان الحلم من الله ، فإنك ستستطيع إدراك ذلك ، من شعورك بالفرح والسلام أثناءه وبعده
كما أن الله - لو كان هو الذى أعطاك هذا الحلم - سيكمل ما بدأه ، لأنه لا يبدأ إلاَّ ويكمل

جزئية صغيرة أستطيع قولها
وهى أن ظهور صليب منير يعنى أن هذا الحلم من الله

ولكن بخلاف ذلك ، فأنت أدرى بمشاعرك أثناءه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*الي بيحلم مره بالمسيح بيحلم تاني

انتظر سلسله احلام و لو بعد فتره طويله ما تستعجلش

بس ارجوك ما تعاندش المسيح اكتر من كدا اهو ظهرلك اهو؟؟؟عايز ايه اكتر من كدا

اطمن اخي لست وحدك من جرب و اختبر هذا

فيه غيرك ناس...

سلام​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 فبراير 2011)

اكيد طبعا لان تفسيرك من وجهة نظر اسلامية
وطبعا المسيح عامل قلبان فى عقيدكم

الراجل بيسال من وجة نظر مسيحية​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 فبراير 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> اكيد طبعا لان تفسيرك من وجهة نظر اسلامية​
> وطبعا المسيح عامل قلبان فى عقيدكم​
> 
> الراجل بيسال من وجة نظر مسيحية​


 قد يعتقد بعض الأخوة أننى أمزح أو داخل ( أهرج ) لكن الله يعلم أننى صادقاً ..
وماطرحته هنا لعل وعسى أجد إجابة لهذه الرؤيا ....
وأشكر كل من ساهم وشارك ...


----------



## apostle.paul (13 فبراير 2011)

*بص هقولك حاجة انا لما امنت بالمسيح امنت بقلبى بعيدا عن الرؤى والاحلام 
مش بنكر ان ممكن ربنا يتعامل مع انسان من خلالها بس هو تعامل معايا بطريقة تانية خالص بالاتجاه والاعلان القلبى لان طبيعتى كدا انى بحب اعقل الموضوع قبل مقتنع بالعقل رفضت الاسلام جملا وتفصيلا وبالعقل ايقنت ان طريق المسيح هو الطريق الالهى الوحيد اللى رسمه الله للبشر فهو تعامل معايا من خلال العقل 
لو انت فعلا بتدور على الطريق وفعلا عايز المسيح وفعلا حاسس انه هو دا طريقك للابدية وطريقك للاب السماوى خلى الرؤى والاحلام مجرد اشارة انك ماشى فى طريق صح بس متعتمدتش انك تغير كل طريقك وتفكيرك  على رؤيا او حلم 
وانت اللى هتحدد بنفسك دا فعلا اعلان من المسيح انك تمشى فى طريقه او لا 
على العموم هنا موجود من سبقوك فى طريق المسيح ولو عايز نساعد بعضنا نصل ليه بالعقل والاتجاه المنطقى وتخلى الرؤى والاحلام مجرد تاكيدات احنا تحت امرك 
*


----------



## Rosetta (13 فبراير 2011)

> *رأيت السيد المسيح على صليبه نازلاً من السماء فى ركن من أركانها فهتفت بكل جزع ( آمنت بك )​*


*مجدا مجدا مجدا للمسيح 
اخي الغالي ماذا تنتظر بعد كل هذا ؟! 

صلي و تقرب من المسيح أكثر لتدرك رسالته التي يريد ايصالها لك 
لا تعاند و لا تكابر فالمسيح يريدك و قد اختارك 
" لَيْسَ أَنْتُمُ اخْتَرْتُمُونِي بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ وَأَقَمْتُكُمْ لِتَذْهَبُوا وَتَأْتُوا بِثَمَرٍ وَيَدُومَ ثَمَرُكُمْ لِكَيْ يُعْطِيَكُمُ الآبُ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ بِاسْمِي"
"أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي"

سلام و نعمة المسيح القدوس معك ​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 فبراير 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> قد يعتقد بعض الأخوة أننى أمزح أو داخل ( أهرج ) لكن الله يعلم أننى صادقاً ..
> وماطرحته هنا لعل وعسى أجد إجابة لهذه الرؤيا ....
> وأشكر كل من ساهم وشارك ...



يا اخى ردى لما يكن موجهة لك
ربنا ينير قلبك للصالح​


----------



## ايفيتا (13 فبراير 2011)

*الحلم واضح ان المسيح يدعوك والتنين اللى حضرتك شوفته ده اعتقد انه عدو الخير ومحارباته*


----------



## أَمَة (14 فبراير 2011)

الأخ *عبود*

إسمح لي أولا بتوضيح الفرق بين الرؤيا والحلم.

الرؤيا ما نراه في حالة اليقظة، ولن اتطرق الى التوسع في "حالة اليقظة" هذه لكي لا نخرج عن الموضوع.

اأما الحلم فهو ما نراه في نومنا، وهذ ممكن أن يكون (1) من نتاج مخزون العقل الباطني، أو (2) من الله كما حصل ثلاث مرات ليوسف رجل مريم العذرأء:

الاولى عندما علم انها كانت حبلى وهي لا تزال مخطوبة له وأراد أن يتخلى عنها سرا لأنه، _كما يقول الكتاب المقدس،_ *كان* *باراً*.



 متى الأصحاح 1 العدد 20 وَلَكِنْ *فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ* *إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ* قَائِلاً: «يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 

وبما أنه كان بارا فهم أن الحلمَ كان من عند الله:



 متى الأصحاح 1 العدد 24 *فَلَمَّا اسْتَيْقَظَ يُوسُفُ مِنَ النَّوْمِ* *فَعَلَ كَمَا أَمَرَهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ وَأَخَذَ امْرَأَتَهُ. *


الثانية عندما فكر هيرودس الملك بقتل جميع الأطفال من عمر سنتين وما دون لكي يتخلص من الطفل يسوع:



 متى الأصحاح 2 العدد 13 وَبَعْدَمَا انْصَرَفُوا إِذَا* مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لِيُوسُفَ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً*: *«قُمْ وَخُذِ الصَّبِيَّ وَأُمَّهُ وَاهْرُبْ إِلَى مِصْرَ وَكُنْ هُنَاكَ حَتَّى أَقُولَ لَكَ. لأَنَّ هِيرُودُسَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَطْلُبَ الصَّبِيَّ لِيُهْلِكَهُ*». 

الثالثة بعد وفاة هيرودس:




 متى الأصحاح 2 العدد 19 فَلَمَّا مَاتَ هِيرُودُسُ *إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ فِي حُلْمٍ لِيُوسُفَ فِي مِصْرَ *
20 قَائِلاً: «قُمْ وَخُذِ الصَّبِيَّ وَأُمَّهُ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى أَرْضِ إِسْرَائِيلَ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ مَاتَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَطْلُبُونَ نَفْسَ الصَّبِيِّ».

يمكنك قراءة الأحداث بأكملها بمجرد الضغط على الآيات.

*نأتي الآن الى حلمك.*


ليس لدي اكثر مما قاله الإخوة المباركون.

الله هو من اعطاك الحلم هو من سيعطيك تفسيره #*3*
حتقدر تفهم معنى الحلم بإرشاد من الله - بس اطلب من ربنا #*5*
صلي واطلب من ربنا يعلن لك عن ذاتة ويعرفك بية اكتر #*6* 
*أنتظر ..... فهناك رسالة لك .... *#*7* 
لو كان الحلم من الله ، فإنك ستستطيع إدراك ذلك ، من شعورك بالفرح والسلام أثناءه وبعده
كما أن الله - لو كان هو الذى أعطاك هذا الحلم - سيكمل ما بدأه ، لأنه لا يبدأ إلاَّ ويكمل #*8*
اطمن اخي لست وحدك من جرب و اختبر هذا .... فيه غيرك ناس... #*9* ... 

*خلى الرؤى والاحلام مجرد اشارة انك ماشى فى طريق صح بس متعتمدتش انك تغير كل طريقك وتفكيرك على رؤيا او حلم ... وتخلى الرؤى والاحلام مجرد تاكيدات احنا تحت امرك *#*12*
*صلي و تقرب من المسيح أكثر لتدرك رسالته التي يريد ايصالها لك *#*13*
بعد هذه الردود* الرصينة التي تدل على وعي روحي...... *

*اسمح لي بأن اغلق هذا الموضوع لكي لا يتحول هذا القسم لمنتدى تفسير الأحلام.*

*أهلا وسهلا بك وبأسئلتك أخي عبود. أرجو أن تفتح مواضيع جديدة لأسئلة جديدة، وتأكد أن الأيام والأحداث والتغيرات التي ستمر بها ستوضح لك أكثر وتؤكد معنى حلمك.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 فبراير 2011)

لقد تم أستيعاب ردودكم وخاطبت أكثر من أخ على البريد الخاص ...
يمكنكم أغلاق الموضوع لأننى ما اردت الا المساعدة الروحية منكم فقط والأسنرشاد برأى من سبقونى الى الأيمان لا كى ينقلب الى منتدى تفسير الأحلام ....
شكراً لكل من عاوننى ....والرب المستعان ....


----------



## أَمَة (14 فبراير 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> لقد تم أستيعاب ردودكم وخاطبت أكثر من أخ على البريد الخاص ...
> يمكنكم أغلاق الموضوع لأننى ما اردت الا المساعدة الروحية منكم فقط والأسنرشاد برأى من سبقونى الى الأيمان لا كى ينقلب الى منتدى تفسير الأحلام ....
> شكراً لكل من عاوننى ....والرب المستعان ....


 

لم يكن لدينا أدنى شك أخي *عبود* أنك طرحت سؤالك بهدف المساعدة الروحية والإسترشاد.

لذلك اشكرك على تفهمك. وبإتنظار أسئلتك لأن المشوار أمامك طويل، ولكنك لن تكن فيه لوحدك بل برفقة المسيح.

ولك سلام المسيح.


----------

